# Best BB Cream?



## xoxelizabeth189 (Feb 21, 2012)

I know theres a million threads on this but I did a quick search and didn't find much on different kinds.

What are your favorite BB Creams and wheres the best place to buy them?

I wanted to try the Garnier one but I read reviews and everyone says it's not as good as the Asian brands.


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 21, 2012)

I haven't tried any of the asian ones, but I just bought the Garnier one and like it.

It looks REALLY dark in the tube, at least to me, because I have really pale skin. But once you put it on, it evens out everything nicely! I have some redness on my nose and it helps make that go away. Plus I use it on my eyelids to even them out, and my cheeks. It doesn't feel heavy at all, and while I do use concealer on my undereyes, that's pretty much all I need. I feel like it's like a tinted moisturizer.

I think it's definitely worth a shot!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 21, 2012)

Western BB brands that I know:


Smashbox
Too Faced
Garnier
Clinique
Boscia

Also sold at Sephora - Dr. Jart (Korean brand)

Korean and other Asian brands that I know:


Dr. Jart.
Skin79
Missha (considered the best, I've never tried)
Laneige
Skinfood

The original:


*Dr. Schrammek Blemish Balm* 

I've tried Smashbox, Too Faced, Garnier and Skin79. I love Skin79 but it did have to grow on me. I wasn't sold on it at first. I still don't like Garnier - dislike the smell - and Smashbox is too dark. Of all the Western brands I've tried I like Too Faced but it's a bit on the orange side for me.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Feb 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Western BB brands that I know:
> 
> ...


 I was thinking of trying either Skin79 or Missha. What didn't you like about Skin79 at first?

Is there a particular color I should be looking at if I'm like NC 20 in Mac?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 21, 2012)

You know I don't really remember. I think it was the color and texture of it because it wasn't like any thing that I've ever tried. I eventually loved it and use it as a base for my mineral foundation or mix it into my liquid foundation. All the Korean brands tend to come in one color but the Western brands tend to come in a variety of colors. Garnier only comes in two shades - light/medium and medium/dark. Too Faced has four (I have a post with swatches here) and Smashbox has four I think. I need to go to my local Sephora and get the rest of the samples to do the swatches for those.


----------



## kikikinzz (Feb 21, 2012)

I use the Missha Perfect Cover in 23 (Natural beige).  I love the brightening properties and the fact that I'm one and done.  No need for a separate primer/foundation.  The only problem I have is during summer.  I live in Arizona so the intense heat sometimes makes my face itch from the cream.  Just might be me though.  I'm wearing it right now and no problems


----------



## kerker (Feb 21, 2012)

I like missha perfect cover. My skin is very uneven with red patches around the cheeks and it actually covers everything!! It always give a new dewy look.


----------



## Makeup Buff (Feb 21, 2012)

Skin Food Aloe BB Cream is really good. I haven't tried Missha yet but I heard so many good things about it. Danahan is one of my favorites but it's not easily available. I have tried Skin 79 hot pink and that one too is my favorite. However, these are all greyish except for Skin food which suits my skin tone well. I am an NC25 and #1 works amazingly well. It's also water based so you don't need to worry if have oily skin. So far none of these bb creams broke me out. I'm yet to try the missha bb cream but I think I will like it as much. Asian bb creams are a lot different than Western bb creams which I heard is only like a tinted moisturizer. I don't have any luck with Garnier products, they all break me out so I'm not trying their bb cream. Their eye bb roll-on is a good under eye concealer though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know I don't really remember. I think it was the color and texture of it because it wasn't like any thing that I've ever tried. I eventually loved it and use it as a base for my mineral foundation or mix it into my liquid foundation. All the Korean brands tend to come in one color but the Western brands tend to come in a variety of colors. Garnier only comes in two shades - light/medium and medium/dark. Too Faced has four (I have a post with swatches here) and Smashbox has four I think. I need to go to my local Sephora and get the rest of the samples to do the swatches for those.


I saw the Garnier at my local CVS and almost bought it. But I was buying a bunch of lip butters so I decided to wait and check out reviews.

The asian one's seem like they're better coverage.

Do you find you could use it alone? I just want something as a one and done product to even out my skin tone without using foundation.


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 23, 2012)

I have the Garnier one, and I can use it alone. I have to use a little concealer on my zombie circle undereyes, but that's about it. 

Honestly, to me, it looks like foundation when you squeeze it out of the tube. 

I'm used to wearing tinted moisturizer though, so I don't need heavy coverage. Just a little something to help even things out some, which this product does perfectly.


----------



## william55623 (Feb 25, 2012)

MAC


----------



## Misha Smith (Feb 25, 2012)

I am new in using BB cream, I have one from The Face Shop, LOVE ME:EX BB Cream from their LOVE ME:EX collection. They recommend it for beginners in BB cream. My friend said Skin Food's Aloe BB Cream is good it does cover the uneven tone on her face. I also read a lot of good reviews about Misha Perfect Cover BB cream, and I am planning to buy one this coming week.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 25, 2012)

Are BB creams good as primers or moisturizers underneath primers? I always use full coverage foundations so using it alone would not work.


----------



## divadoll (Feb 25, 2012)

It would depend on what bb cream you get.  I bought Skin79 Gold but I find it very drying so I have to mix it mix it with moisturizer so it won't dry out my face.  If you pick a more moisturizing one, you can probably use it like a tinted moisturizer or primer under your regular foundation.  I tried to do this but I found it got cakey on me but I prefer sheer coverage most of the time.




 



> Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are BB creams good as primers or moisturizers underneath primers? I always use full coverage foundations so using it alone would not work.


----------



## Merri (Feb 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The asian one's seem like they're better coverage.



BB creams produced for the Asian market are actually formulated for Asian skin-type and infused with grey pigments, which are used to whiten the skin and may eliminate the reddness (thus providing the better coverage). I've tried Garniers BB cream and it really seems like a good purchase. The texture is lightweight, it isn't oily, the skin instantly feels moisturized, and it provides sheer coverage and radiance. What I really love about it is that it instantly makes the skin feel refreshed. I'd say this is a perfect product to carry around in your bag for some touch-ups on the go...


----------



## asiangal (Feb 26, 2012)

I love the korean branded bbcream. The Skin Food peach sake bbcream is my favourite and I buy it from www.momomango.com online. My friends love the Skin Food red bean and aloe ones as well. I hear the Etude House precious (??) one is popular but haven't tried it myself. The only problem is sometimes bbcream might be too light for people with tanned skin.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 26, 2012)

​


> Originally Posted by *asiangal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the korean branded bbcream. The Skin Food peach sake bbcream is my favourite and I buy it from www.momomango.com online. My friends love the Skin Food red bean and aloe ones as well. I hear the Etude House precious (??) one is popular but haven't tried it myself. The only problem is sometimes bbcream might be too light for people with tanned skin.




i got a free sample of etude house bb cream..  i love it! i plan on buying it very soon.....


----------



## asiangal (Feb 28, 2012)

ooh another good one i just heard about is the face shop clean face oil free bbcream. It's really good for oily skin


----------



## americanclassic (Feb 29, 2012)

I have the oriental gold one, and I think it's pretty much the same formula. what's weird is I have dry skin, but all tinted moisturizers/liquid foundations I've ever used made my skin look oily, or at least very shiny. when you say 'drying', is that different from matte vs. shiny? so something could make your skin *feel* dry but look kind of greasy?



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It would depend on what bb cream you get.  I bought Skin79 Gold but I find it very drying so I have to mix it mix it with moisturizer so it won't dry out my face.


----------



## doodlebug (Mar 14, 2012)

I have both the Dr. Jart Premium BB (SPF 45, in the gold tube) and the Boscia BB Cream (SPF 27). They are both VERY different. I usually end up mixing them both. =)

The Dr. Jart BB is a paler color and doesn't go on very thick. This one doesn't have as much coverage, but I love how it is SPF 45/PA+++. It also has peptides, which is nice I suppose.

The Boscia BB cream goes on much thicker and covers so much! It made my huge pores disappear when I sampled it at Sephora. And a tiny dot of product goes a long, long way. It is darker (too dark for me), but when I spike it with the paler Dr. Jart, the color is perfect on my skin. This doesn't have enough sunscreen for me though with only SPF 27 (European ancestry in high desert Albuquerque here), which is another reason I like to mix the two.

I only apply the creams to my red/ruddy areas near my nose, chin, and between my eyes. I use it to even out the dark circles under my eyes too. I top everything off with Physicians Formula highlighting powder. This works MUCH better for my dry, oily skin than my old Bare Minerals did. Plus I still have glowing (not dry) skin, without looking too oily.

The best thing to do is go to Sephora (I hope you live near one! Their customer service is ah-mazing, and is why I will drive 30 minutes to go to one instead of go across the street to the unfriendly, at least here, Ulta). They will give you generous samples of all the BB creams you want to try before you buy.


----------



## TofuKat (Mar 14, 2012)

I have the Missha Perfect Cover in shade 27 and the formula is really nice, but unfortunately the shade just doesn't suit my skin tone.  I like it so much that I'm reordering in a lighter shade.


----------



## mylene (Mar 15, 2012)

I use Maybelline and loved it! I even use it as a primer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 15, 2012)

Where is the best place to order the Missha from, price wise, once you factor in shipping?


----------



## bigwhitesky (Mar 15, 2012)

I get most of my Korean cosmetics from cosmetic-love.com, Cheapest I have found anywhere (including shipping - of course, LET ME KNOW if someone knows of better places  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) free samples and genuine as far as I can tell. I have also successfully bought from several sellers on ebay &amp; amazon but always check feedback first!
 



> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where is the best place to order the Missha from, price wise, once you factor in shipping?


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bigwhitesky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get most of my Korean cosmetics from cosmetic-love.com, Cheapest I have found anywhere (including shipping - of course, LET ME KNOW if someone knows of better places  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) free samples and genuine as far as I can tell. I have also successfully bought from several sellers on ebay &amp; amazon but always check feedback first!




Thanks!


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Mar 27, 2012)

What's the difference between the pink and gold label skin79 BB cream?

I'm thinking of getting that one. I wasn't sure which I wanted to get, but the packaging of skin 79 sucked me in haha. It just seemed so cool.


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Mar 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's the difference between the pink and gold label skin79 BB cream?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting that one. I wasn't sure which I wanted to get, but the packaging of skin 79 sucked me in haha. It just seemed so cool.


I think the gold was meant for more dry skin (it's a bit thicker than the pink one). However, I've heard lots of people w/ oily skin say that they like the gold better b/c it provides more coverage and stays on longer. 

I too have very oily skin and have tried the gold one. it stayed on longer than I thought it would and didn't look cakey while giving me better coverage than my go-to bb cream (missha m perfect cover). I haven't tried out the pink however, so I can't comment on that. I've seen several ebay sellers selling packs of 3 minis so you could try them both out.


----------



## divadoll (Mar 27, 2012)

I've had terrible luck with the gold because it is very dry.  My skin is normal to dry and it dries out my skin.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think the gold was meant for more dry skin (it's a bit thicker than the pink one). However, I've heard lots of people w/ oily skin say that they like the gold better b/c it provides more coverage and stays on longer.
> ...



Yeah after I had posted about those two I watched a review of the pink one by Ingrid/missglamourazzi and she said that pink was for oily and gold was for normal to dry skin.

But she also said a ton of places are selling fakes so I'm not sure where to order. I found some for like $13 on amazon but I don't know what the going rate for it is. If $13 is really inexpensive then I'd be worried it's fake.


----------



## americanclassic (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't think Skin79 is particularly high end to begin with, so you should be fine. I bought this one from seoulglamour and I'm pretty sure it's legitimate. if it says 'beblesh' cream don't worry--I think there was something weird with copyright issues and they couldn't call it a beauty balm cream.
 



> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## william55623 (Apr 1, 2012)

The CHANEL BB cream is very good.

Because i used its brush, very good!!

^sky^


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 3, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Leoile(sp?) BB cream? I was watching a video by Ingrid/missglamourazzi and she said that she liked it better than the Skin79 one because it was less grey.

Now I don't know which to get.


----------



## PrettyPinkNails (Apr 5, 2012)

I just bought the Garnier one last week and am loving it so far. I don't typically use foundation all over my face, just on my cheeks, but I don't find this gives TOO much coverage, just the right amount. 

I have fair skin so I bought the light/medium option and I agree, it does look dark coming out of the tube but it's not on application. I don't find it heavy and it looks good all day which is great. I like that I'm getting up and only putting on one thing, instead of moisturizer, foundation, etc. I will say though, that it has a pretty strong smell - not bad, just really perfumy.

I'm waiting to see whether it's going to bother my skin but so far so good. I'll post an update if it does!

It's not a BB cream at all, but I find I got a similar result from the Dermalogica tinted moisturizer - but the coverage wasn't quite as nice.


----------



## Angelaelle (Apr 5, 2012)

I've been using Boscia. The coverage is excellent, and it makes my skin look really smooth and fresh, to the point where people have commented on my skin. I'm fairly pale, so I do mix it with a little lighter foundation.


----------



## MarielMendoza (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm in love with Dior Hydra Life's BB Creme after a Sephora employee suggest I try that than Smashbox's. The coverage is unbelievable &amp; it matches my skin so perfectly unlike Dr. Jart (NC35). However, I'm not in love with the price tag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 5, 2012)

> I've been using Boscia. The coverage is excellent, and it makes my skin look really smooth and fresh, to the point where people have commented on my skin. I'm fairly pale, so I do mix it with a little lighter foundation.


 I have been trying this out the past few days thanks to a Sephora sample and totally agree with what you are saying, my face looks fresh and smooth, I am very happy with it. I look great even after a full day! I have been using a primer though. It is to dark for me (guessing i am NW15 to 20) so I have been mixing it with a little vita zing to lighten it up. It also oxidizes (sp?) on me some as well so I really don't need much product to look great. This will last me forever! I do have a few little bumps on my chin the past few days but I am not sure if it is from this or other products I am trying out so I am going to back off the new skincare and keep trying this. Sure hope it's not this!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 5, 2012)

> I'm in love with Dior Hydra Life's BB Creme after a Sephora employee suggest I try that than Smashbox's. The coverage is unbelievable &amp; it matches my skin so perfectly unlike Dr. Jart (NC35). However, I'm not in love with the price tag


 This is the first BB cream I tried (100 point sephora bonus, tiny tube!) and I had to mix with moisturizer because it was much, much darker but it is what made me want to try the others out. Even with mixing it the coverage was fantastic!


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 6, 2012)

Do you think the Garnier one would work throught the summer as I get tanner?

I have NC20 skin tone and was hoping to get a BB cream I could use when needed during the summer instead of buying like 2 different shades of foundation.

I wanted to try an actual BB cream, but most are grey toned and would probably make me look whiter which could look bad if the rest of me is tanned.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you think the Garnier one would work throught the summer as I get tanner?
> 
> ...


Are you currently using the darker shade of the Garnier? If not, switching to that when you tan may work perfectly.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Are you currently using the darker shade of the Garnier? If not, switching to that when you tan may work perfectly.



No I'm not using any at all. I was hoping I'd be able to get the lighter shade and use it for when I'm tan and not tan. 

I'm worried that if I get the light now, it will be too light when I tan and if I get the dark then it'll be too dark, when I go on vacation in like 2 weeks.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 7, 2012)

I ended up just ordering the light off amazon. I figured that I wouldn't be getting too much darker than my natural skin tone, so if it was slightly too light later on I could just use a bronzer on top.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 7, 2012)

There ya go! I don't know what your actual skin looks like, so I can't really estimate. I will say that the light/medium works quite well on me, and you can see in my pic how pale I am.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There ya go! I don't know what your actual skin looks like, so I can't really estimate. I will say that the light/medium works quite well on me, and you can see in my pic how pale I am.



I just got it today and it works really well for my skin tone. We'll see in a week, when I get back from vacation how well it matches haha.

But I love it. It feels like nothing is on and just hides all my redness.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2012)

Origins just announced theirs! It comes in 6 shades


----------



## xoxoash (Apr 11, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a BB cream out there for NC42 skintones? I've only heard of one --Missha BB Cream in #31-- but I want to explore my options (if I have any, lol).


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 11, 2012)

I got a sample of Boscia BB cream from Sephora during "Chic Week" and it looks awesome inside. Outside it is visibly too dark for my pasty skin. Bummer. I was hoping to wear it alone today, but it looked awful so I put on some BE Foundation over it and now it looks okay.


----------



## styleitso (Apr 11, 2012)

I love Boscia products, and had no idea they made BB cream too. Thanks for the tip! 
 



> Originally Posted by *Angelaelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been using Boscia. The coverage is excellent, and it makes my skin look really smooth and fresh, to the point where people have commented on my skin. I'm fairly pale, so I do mix it with a little lighter foundation.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a sample of Boscia BB cream from Sephora during "Chic Week" and it looks awesome inside. Outside it is visibly too dark for my pasty skin. Bummer. I was hoping to wear it alone today, but it looked awful so I put on some BE Foundation over it and now it looks okay.



Have you tried the asian brand BB creams? Those have whiteners in them that might work with your skin tone.

The Garnier one might work for your skin too. It looks darker in the tube, but it adjusts to your skin tone.


----------



## BRTCSkincare (Sep 6, 2012)

Generally the American BB creams are lower quality, as they have many synthetic ingredients. Try a Korean brand {product deleted due to self promotion} which is all natural. The BB creams have SPF and other properties depending on your skin type such as blemish repair, anti-aging, etc. They ship worldwide from their store website.


----------



## TinaOWL (Oct 18, 2012)

I heard BB cream is almost over!  CC cream is the new thing.  I got to try Rachel K CC cream and LOVED it.  I did a full review hereLink removed, please read the Terms of Service.)   I am also getting the Chanel CC cream soon so I will do a comparison review! Subscribe to my blog so you don't miss it!

xoxo

Tina


----------



## geeko (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't really like Korean bb creams, most of them are either too thick or too glowy on me. Doesn't work as well as western brarnds bb cream for me


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 18, 2012)

I tried dr. brandt's flextone and it was pretty good! The thing is it might actually be too dark for me! Which is weird since almost ALL bb creams are too light! Dying to try the boscia one though!


----------



## clairejhon (Oct 19, 2012)

Garnier perfectly suits me i always prefer...but also i heard lots of good things about maybelline.


----------



## smashinbeauty (Oct 19, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## ohsoosmexy (Feb 6, 2013)

My favorite BB Cream is by the Face Shop called HD Perfect BB Cream from their Face It line.  It comes in 2 shades only though - Light and Natural.  I have light/medium skin (NC25) and I use the shade Natural.


----------

